# Banking and Questions



## Peterlord (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes this is the land of Sunshine. But life can be complex on some matters. I am married to a wonderful Thai wife and am over 60 and have just come up for my 1 year visa.
I am from the USA and have a bank in the USA which sends me my pension to my THai Bank ( Kung Thai ). My bank will take my money and pay me ZERO % intrest.
Plus they play dumb and say I cannot trade on the stock exchange UNLESS I go to Bangkok and fill in all kind of paperwork !!
DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW I CAN OPEN A BANK ACCOUNT IN EITHER, India,Taiwan,
Jakarta,Korea, China, Hong Kong, without having to travel there, and one where I could trade from ??????
As I live in Issan it's a pain in the neck having to trail into Bankok.
ANY HELP WOULD BE A HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS ALL


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi in Singapore you can open an account with a hefty depo. But surely you need an offshore account and sharedealing account? Far easier and safer!


----------



## Peterlord (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks*



Nemo. said:


> Hi in Singapore you can open an account with a hefty depo. But surely you need an offshore account and sharedealing account? Far easier and safer!


THANKS NEMO....................................................looks like it !!!!


----------



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2011)

Kim Eng are the largest stockbrokers in Thailand. They have offices all over Thailand.
Check out their website.
Good luck.


----------

